# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  سيكافا 86 - أول بطولة جوية للمريخ

## عصمت حسن بلال

** أقيمت بطولة سيكافا للاندية فى يناير 1986 فى تنزانيا

* وكان المريخ هو ممثل السودان فى تلك البطولة

* قسمت الفرق المشاركة الى مجموعتين  ، مجموعة موانزا ومجموعة دار السلام (العاصمة)

* كان المريخ ضمن مجموعة موانزا والتى ضمت الى جانبه كل من : 
قورماهيا الكيني 
ماجي ماجي - تنزانيا 
وقد - الصومال 
موكميرا - زامبيا 

* اولي مباريات المريخ فى مجموعة موانزا كانت امام ماجي ماجي التنزاني وانتصر المريخ بهدف جمال ابوعنجه 

* فى مباراته الثانية تعادل المريخ سلبياً مع الفريق الزامبي (موكميرا)

* وفى مباراته الثالثة تالق المريخ واستطاع ان يسحق وقد الصومالي بنتيجة 5 / 1
احرز اهداف المريخ عيسي صباح الخير(هدفين) وهدف لكل من نزار خليفة والدحيش 
وابراهومة المسعودية (الديسكو)

* وفى اخر مبارياته ضمن مجموعة موانزا حقق 
المريخ نصرا غاليا على العنيد قورماهيا الكيني بهدف المدفعجي عاطف القوز 

* تصدر المريخ مجموعته برصيد 7 نقاط  بتعادل واحد وثلاثة انتصارات 
وله 7 اهدف وعليه هدف واحد .

* بعد تصدر المريخ لمجموعته بقي فى مدينة موانزا والتقي بثاني المجموعة الاولي 
فريق الفهود الكيني  (ليباردس) وفاز المريخ بهدف الثعلب المكير عصام الدحيش

* تأهل المريخ للنهائي وسافر الى دار السلام لمواجهة متصدر المجموعة الاولي 
فريق الشباب  التنزاني (صاحب الارض) 

* فى يوم 25 يناير 1986 كانت ملحمة الختام التى ابلي فيها فتية المريخ الاشاوس 
بلاءاً حسنا وتقدموا على اصحاب الارض بهدفين احرزها عيسي صباح الخير 
وابراهومة المسعودية وأدرك اصحاب الارض التعادل ليحتكم الفريقان لضربات الترجيح 
واستطاع المريخ ان يتفوق على الشباب التنزاني بنتيجة 4/3 احرز ضربات الترجيح 
للمريخ كل من عادل امين - سامي عزالدين - حامد بريمه - عاطف القوز وأهدر 
جمال ابوعنجه ضربة واحدة

* وهكذا توج المريخ بأول لقب قاري فى تاريخه ونال كأس شرق ووسط افريقيا 1986
وخرجت جماهير الشعب السوداني فى مسيرات فرح هادرة جابت كل ارجاء العاصمة 
وفى ولايات السودان المختلفة  ابتهاجا باول بطولة قارية يحققها فريق سوداني

* 30 نجما من نجوم المريخ الاشاوس ضمهم كشف 
المريخ عام 1986 وساهموا فى صنع الفرح والانجاز التاريخي وهم : 
1  - الاسطورة حامد بريمه 
2  -  بولس 
3  -  أنور 
4  - كمال عبد الغني 
5  - ابراهيم عطا 
6  - عاطف القوز 
7  - طوكراوي 
8  - منصور سبت 
9  - عماد القوز 
10- صديق العمدة 
11- كمال نوار 
12- عبد السلام حميده 
13- عادل امين 
14- سامي عز الدين 
15- أبراهومة المسعودية
16- جمال أبوعنجة 
17- بدر الدين بخيت
18- أبوعبيدة 
19- طارق تكل
20- نزار خليفة 
21- عيسي صباح الخير
22- دحدوح 
23- مرتضي قلة 
24- عصام عبد الغني الدحيش 
25- عمر العلمين
26- حمامة 
27- مامون صابون 
28- عطا أبو القاسم
29- سليمان مكين 
30- أسامة السر 


أبطال سيكافا 1986 فى حفل تكريمهم فى القصر الجمهوري 
وكانوا أول فريق سوداني يتم تكريمه داخل القصر الجمهوري

*

----------


## hishamkh

*شكرا ً ليك كتير

مريخنا صعب .. كاساتو دهب
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*اللهم اعد علينا مثل هذا اليوم قريبا
*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا سلام عليك اخى عصمت وعلى الانجازات التى سطرها نجوم الزعيم وياريت تواصل بنفس السرد الجميل لباقى البطولات المريخية المحمولة جوا
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*ايام لها ايقاع
مجهودك مقدر يا عصمت
لكن هناك بعض الاخطاء في اللاعبين الذين أحرزوا الأهداف
- في مباراة وقد أحرز الآهداف ابوعنجة وعادل أمين وسليمان مكين هدفين وسامي
- مباراة قورماهيا كانت مباراة الافتتاح
- مباراة الفهود كانت العبور للنهائي واحرز الهدف ابوعنجة 
- 
- 
-
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مريخ رهيب انجازو عجيب
                        	*

----------

